# VPS Avenger / Cubase 11 installation problem



## pmountford (Dec 26, 2020)

Anyone manage to get VPS Avenger working with Cubase 11 (Windows 10)? I know I should be asking over on those sites but you folks are so friendly here I thought I 'd ask here first..

Tried installing and VST3 plugin doesn't get found in Cubase. Tried changing the installation directory. Tried installing the VST 2 version and it gets added to the blocklist saying its a 32bit version (when it states 64bit in the title).

Tried rebooting.

Any thoughts? Does VPS and Cubase play nicely together?


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 26, 2020)

Yeah, works fine here in Cubase 11 on Windows 10.

Might be a problem with codemeter. Did you install that?

I have 1.5.5 though, haven't tried 1.6.0 yet.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 26, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> Yeah, works fine here in Cubase 11 on Windows 10.
> 
> Might be a problem with codemeter. Did you install


Thanks for that. Will check...but I have my doubt as it was moaning about a DLL when I tried first and then I think I read (misread?) that I just could use the Avenger installer. But from your comment I guess codemeter needs to run aswell?


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 26, 2020)

pmountford said:


> Thanks for that. Will check...but I have my doubt as it was moaning about a DLL when I tried first and then I think I read (misread?) that I just could use the Avenger installer. But from your comment I guess codemeter needs to run aswell?


Yeah, codemeter is their copy protection. Needs to run all the time unfortunately.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 26, 2020)

OK, seems it was just a case of RTFM. All working thanks @R. Soul . As you say, codemeter needed to up and running.


----------



## pmountford (Dec 26, 2020)

OK, seems it was just a case of RTFM. All working thanks @R. Soul . As you say, codemeter needed to up and running.


----------



## joetuckeruj (Aug 2, 2021)

I’ve got demo of avenger too and run c9 and your right they don’t seem to get on with each other. I had crashes too I’ve not had chance to see if the new Cubase 9 update has fixed it but c9 seems too hate a few other vsts by other manufacturers I am hoping they get there acts together and start working like they should.. I still think there should be option too turn of sentinel. By the way, probably you are looking for a good windows vps hosting. Time4VPS is a division of the company ‘Interneto vizija’ which was founded in 2003 and quickly grew to serve more than 100,000 clients across Europe. You should definitely visit this webpage!


----------



## Per Boysen (Aug 2, 2021)

I'm running VPS A here in Cubase 11 (and all other DAWs I keep using). I spent a month away producing on a laptop and it was a bit of a hassle to get the license moved over to the lappy and then back to the studio desktop after four weeks when I returned to mix everything. But as R. Soul said above, it's all about the codemeter appl. When re-activating the license one needs to run it and click "repair". AFAIK the system then connects with your Vengeance account and checks that you have a license. They have a Facebook group where people, especially Andre, help out with issues like mine.


----------



## HiFiDavid (May 3, 2022)

Greetings,
Cubase 11 and VPS loads fine with Windows 10 and VST3. However, my setup is 96K and when I load VPS it sounds like chipmunks. Standard 120BPS transfers to VPS fine, but like I said, Chipmunks. If I knock Cubase BPM down to 60 bpm, it starts to sound normal. BUT, now everything else sounds bad of course. So how do I adjust the VPS engine to support more then just 44K?


----------

